# Inquiry re agriculture land



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there,

Which area is good to invest/ buying agricultural land in egypt.? And how much would it cost per sqm.? 

Me and my husband is considering to buy a land in egypt.?

Thanks, 

Hassli


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I would advice you not to buy just now.. this country is in turmoil and I think you should wait until we know where the country is going


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

It all depends on the area Hassli.

There are some areas in Alex near the new Borg El Arab airport starting from 150,000 LE per acre. 

Check out the Ministry of Investment. I think (though not positive) they can help you out.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

If you are serious about buying, you should have a legal rep check things out, as it is also my understanding that foreigners can not buy agricultural land, unless they have an egyptian partner who owns 51% of it.

It gets very complicated..lol


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> If you are serious about buying, you should have a legal rep check things out, as it is also my understanding that foreigners can not buy agricultural land, unless they have an egyptian partner who owns 51% of it.
> 
> It gets very complicated..lol


Hmmmm... Then needs to have Egyptian passport too... My husband told me that i can have egyptian passport too if wishes too and apply for the same... Thanks for all the replies .. happy new year


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hassli said:


> Hmmmm... Then needs to have Egyptian passport too... My husband told me that i can have egyptian passport too if wishes too and apply for the same... Thanks for all the replies .. happy new year




Is your husband Egyptian... if not then the last thing you should do is apply for Egyptian passports...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Only Egyptian nationals can own agri land, non Egyptians can own the building


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Is this a joke?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

farrell said:


> Only Egyptian nationals can own agri land, non Egyptians can own the building


Actually, there are two types of agricultural land. First being the prime land located along both sides of the Nile, and the Delta area. Then there is the desert land, which is being irrigated to become agri land, mostly along the Desert Road. 

The first type (Delta/Nile) can only be owned by Egyptians as you stated. A foreigner can be a partner, but can not own the land directly, and if he opts out of the deal, it reverts to the Egyptian partner.

The second type can be owned by foreigners (without Egyptian partner) but there is a limit as to how much land they can actually purchase. I do not know the exact amount.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The ownership of land by foreigners is governed by three laws: Law No. 15 of 1963, Law No. 143 of 1981 and Law No. 230 of 1996.

Law No. 15 of 1963

Law No. 15 and its amendments (Law 104 of 1985) provides that no foreigners, whether natural or legal persons, may acquire agricultural land.

Law No. 143 of 1981

Law No. 143 and its amendments (55/1988, 205/1991, & 96/1995) governs the acquisition and ownership of desert land. Certain limits are placed on the number of feddans (one feddan is equal to approximately one hectare) that may be owned by individuals, families, co-operatives, partnerships and corporations. Partnerships are permitted to own 10,000 feddans, provided that the individual shall not own more then 150 feddans. Joint stock companies are permitted to own 50,000 feddans. 

Partnerships and joint stock companies may own desert land within these limits even if foreign partners or shareholders are involved, provided that at least 51 percent of the capital is owned by Egyptians. However, upon liquidation of the company, the land must revert to Egyptians. Article 1 of Law No. 143 defines desert land as the land two kilometers outside the border of the city.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies... Yes, my husband is Egyptian and I can opt to have Egyptian passport... Does this make me Egyptian national? We are planning to save here in Dubai then when times comes that Egypt is good place to live in, we like to buy a agriland to make it as source of our income other than work income...


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the Phillipines allows dual citizenship, correct? If you take Egyptian nationality, at least you won't have to keep renewing your visa. From what I understand the process takes about 2 years. Maybe shorter if you have been married for a long time.


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

is there any restrictions on bringing seeds or plants into Egypt? i just want to have a large garden in my backyard, and I know for example the state of California bans all citrus and some other plants, so as not to introduce any viruses that could hurt the citrus industry. And other countries have other restrictions. THanks!


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Pomegranite said:


> is there any restrictions on bringing seeds or plants into Egypt? i just want to have a large garden in my backyard, and I know for example the state of California bans all citrus and some other plants, so as not to introduce any viruses that could hurt the citrus industry. And other countries have other restrictions. THanks!


Yes there is Pomegranite, I know from personal experience.  If they catch them in your luggage, they will be confiscated.

There are places that sell garden seeds, but mostly vegetables. Also tons of places around that sell plants, fruit trees, ornamental trees etc.


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> Yes there is Pomegranite, I know from personal experience.  If they catch them in your luggage, they will be confiscated.
> 
> There are places that sell garden seeds, but mostly vegetables. Also tons of places around that sell plants, fruit trees, ornamental trees etc.


thanks for letting me know, I was going to bring heirloom seeds from home, just to have a little bit of home with me in Egypt.


----------

